# Oh man. She's sick again :(



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

Micha is sick again. The past week she's been pooping in her crate (completely unlike her), and every morning I have to clean it out and wash her blanket. One night she actually threw up. Lately she's taken to pooping on the carpet, tiny little runny poopies, all over. We went on our first walk in a while, it was about half a mile total, and half way to the store, she started screaming! Actually screaming, with her mouth open, she sounded like a human. She was in the "pooping position" and I got down and I know you're not supposed to put your face near them while they're in pain, but I couldn't help it. I kissed allover her face, pet her, told her it was okay and she pushed her head into me. I know dogs don't have emotions exactly like us, but she was deffinatly in pain and was asking for more lovin's. She stoped the screaming when I was kissing and petting her, and when I stopped to check her rear-end (still in the "pooping position"), she started again. So I loved on her until it stopped.
I carried her the rest of the way to the store, and stopped into the vet that is right by the store, and they couldn't even give me advice. Her scream was the most horrible sound I had ever heard, I was nearly in tears. I have to wait until the day after tomorrow to be seen.
I carried her the way to the store, and half the way home. But then I thought she might be trying to pass something, and it might be better for her to walk to help her pass it. She stopped four more times and didn't scream this time, but did try to go poopies. We're home and now and she seems fine.

I have go get a kid off the school bus. What can I do to help her until the day after tomrrow? What does it sound like to you?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

If I had a dog that was acting like that, screaming and crouching in the poop position, I would NOT wait 2 days for a vet appointment. I would get to the nearest vet or emergency vet and get her seen. That sounds like an emergency to me. NOT something to wait several days for. I would want full workup, including bloodwork and x-rays in order to pinpoint what was wrong. Are her anal glands full? Does she have a fissure? A blockage? Is she constipated? I would have her at the vets pronto.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I agree with Tracy. She needs to be seen asap! 

When you made the appt at your vet, did you tell them she was in pain and you couldn't wait 2 days? My vet leaves openings for their regular clients that need to be seen immediately. You may need a new vet.

I hope she gets better soon.


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

What did she eat? Maybe she got into and ate something that she's not supposed to?

Like Tracy said, I would take her to the vet asap with that kind of screaming.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Brodysmom said:


> If I had a dog that was acting like that, screaming and crouching in the poop position, I would NOT wait 2 days for a vet appointment. I would get to the nearest vet or emergency vet and get her seen. That sounds like an emergency to me. NOT something to wait several days for. I would want full workup, including bloodwork and x-rays in order to pinpoint what was wrong. Are her anal glands full? Does she have a fissure? A blockage? Is she constipated? I would have her at the vets pronto.


Absolutely. If she can't be seen by your regular vet, get her to the ER. The behavior you describe is not normal. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear your baby is ill. Hopefully you can find out what's going on and she'll be well soon. xxxx


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Er time.. Its awful when these things happen due to the expense but sadly it's part of the deal 

Good luck and let us know what the emergency vet says.


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

Brodysmom said:


> If I had a dog that was acting like that, screaming and crouching in the poop position, I would NOT wait 2 days for a vet appointment. I would get to the nearest vet or emergency vet and get her seen. That sounds like an emergency to me. NOT something to wait several days for. I would want full workup, including bloodwork and x-rays in order to pinpoint what was wrong. Are her anal glands full? Does she have a fissure? A blockage? Is she constipated? I would have her at the vets pronto.


Thank you!! They were acting like I was being absurd and overreacting.
Anal glands do not look full, I don't see anything out of the oridinary. She is acting constipated (crouched over, trying to go, but barely anything coming out) even though I do keep finding little poopies all over.
Reading more and calling around now


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I'd want an xray personally, it could be blockage related.


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

I haven't read anymore than what I posted yet, I'm on hold with another vet.
What gets me is that this vet right now the street that I walked to, they are an Emergency vet! I don't get it.
Anyway, this is the third person I've called, they haven't picked up yet. They're all saying basicly the same thing, "You can come in if you want, but if she's stopped and is back to acting normal, you should probably wait until your appointment. If she does it again, I would bring her in then."
I don't understand the people around here. Your dog is in pain and oh it's no big deal, your special needs human child cries for candy in the store and OHMYGOD the world is ending.

Still making phone calls. I won't have the car for another hour still.


----------



## Bella & The Smidge's Mom (Feb 11, 2013)

I really feel for you. About a month ago my Bella started the same thing, screaming in pain but vomiting. I called my vet, but as they were shutting and all the staff had been sent home due to a very bad snow storm, he said to bring her in in the morning. By the second time she started screaming in pain around 11 in the evening, I couldn't stand it and drove her through the storm to the next town's emergency vets for a check up. They kept her overnight, and of course she didn't cry out in pain or show signs of vomiting with them and even eat some boiled chicken.... so they called at 7am the next morning and said to collect her before 8 am.

By mid-morning she was screaming out in pain again and trying to vomit. I drove her to my vets and he kept her in for x-rays and blood tests which all showed nothing out of the normal and I collected her that evening. Since then she has been fine, but I swear I never want to hear her cry in pain like that again. I was holding her in tears myself. She looked in such pain and so abject ...and there didn't seem to be anything I could do to help her at the time.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

But from what you say, she is not acting normal. If you have to, exaggerate her symptoms. 

You would think they'd want the business! It's money in their pocket. (well, sort of) 

The emergency vets here are open 24 hours and you just walk in!

I hope you find someone who will see her.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Hope you get an answer soon...


----------



## Bella & The Smidge's Mom (Feb 11, 2013)

Angel1210 said:


> But from what you say, she is not acting normal. If you have to, exaggerate her symptoms.
> 
> You would think they'd want the business! It's money in their pocket. (well, sort of)
> 
> ...


Totally agree...its sad that we have to do that, but sometimes you just have to exaggerate.


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

Bella & The Smidge's Mom said:


> Totally agree...its sad that we have to do that, but sometimes you just have to exaggerate.


I have to do that ALL the time to get my kids seen, and it's always as bad as I thought. I guess this is so bad, I didn't think I needed to exaggerate.
I'm giong to call back and say she's doing it again


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Please keep us posted!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I would firmly tell them "SOMETHING IS VERY WRONG WITH THIS DOG! SHE's SCREAMING IN PAIN!! Might be a blockage!" Do you know if she got into any thing? Is her tummy upset or making gurgling sounds? How do you know her anal glands are full or impacted? You said when you tried to look at her hind end, she screamed again. Can you touch her hind end without any discomfort? Can you gently press on her tummy without any discomfort? Hope you get answers quick for the comfort of this baby.


----------



## Angelbaby (Jan 24, 2013)

bazza has done that before, he howls and tries to poop and these little runny blobs would come out and he would only walk a few steps and do it again and again, turns out his anal sacs were bugging him.so I took a hot cloth place it over his bum and apply pressure till he looks relieved.At first I thought he was constipated too.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Angelbaby said:


> bazza has done that before, he howls and tries to poop and these little runny blobs would come out and he would only walk a few steps and do it again and again, turns out his anal sacs were bugging him.so I took a hot cloth place it over his bum and apply pressure till he looks relieved.At first I thought he was constipated too.


It sure does sound like the anal glands to me too. I would definitely have the vet check there first.


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

woodard2009 said:


> I would firmly tell them "SOMETHING IS VERY WRONG WITH THIS DOG! SHE's SCREAMING IN PAIN!! Might be a blockage!" Do you know if she got into any thing? Is her tummy upset or making gurgling sounds? How do you know her anal glands are full or impacted? You said when you tried to look at her hind end, she screamed again. Can you touch her hind end without any discomfort? Can you gently press on her tummy without any discomfort? Hope you get answers quick for the comfort of this baby.


I think she screamed again because I had stopped comforting her, when I started comforting her and looking at the same time, she stopped making noise.

I called a few more places and left messages. Everyone in this city is SO STUPID. I hate this place, I can't wait to get back to Vegas, there are so many vets around, and they're open SO much later. Every single one of them (wether it's the doctor, dentist, vet, teachers, transportation department, sewing machine repair, etc.) they all act like I'm stupid and they're the EXPERT. I have gotten nothing but the run-around today, they block every single thing I do. I finally went in to a place I had left a message at, and they took a look at her. They did a freaking $163 exam, xrays, and stool sample for them to tell me everything looks fine. "If you hadn't of told me something was wrong, I wouldn't have ever thought anything would be."
She is acting perfectly fine, but that was just so WRONG earlier. My kids have never even cried like that!

I'm reading the "Anal Sac Information" section, and it reminded me that she has been doing alot of "bum scooting" the past week. I'm going to try this and see what color it is and how hard it is to get it out. I'm alittle shocked that the vet didn't try this.


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

woodard2009 said:


> It sure does sound like the anal glands to me too. I would definitely have the vet check there first.


Okay I'm going to do it right now then!


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

Okay, so, I looked up a youtube video and did it. Not much came out, I only got one tiny little squirt. I think that's what's wrong though, I'm trying again tomorrow and if I can't get it all, I'm taking her to a different vet and I'm going to MAKE them do this. For all that money they could have done this one simple little thing for me.


----------



## Angelbaby (Jan 24, 2013)

Wishes you luck and praying it will all be okay soon.


----------

